# Railmaster Hobbies speakers question



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever use the speakers from Railmaster Hobbies? I'm thinking of using the DLG8,1 watt, speaker with a Dallee sound board, 1.1 watt out put at full volume.I don't need a lot of volume, my rr is small. Any thoughts would be helpful.
Thanks
Richard


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've not used them, but I've used similar small speakers in the past. If you can fit a larger speaker in your installation, you'll be happier with the results. Granted there's a whole different hobby behind speaker enclosures for optimum sound, and I don't know what this enclosure would do compared to "just" a larger speaker. In what I've encountered putting speakers in locomotives where a "proper enclosure" isn't necessarily the easiest thing to do, bigger speakers produce better sound. I tend to gravitate towards 3" speakers. Still, it's not like its going to break the bank to experiment, and the small size will fit in a critter or other installation down the road if it sounds particularly thin to your ears. 

Like you, I run my sound systems at very low volumes. I like to _hear_ the train ride off in the distance as well as see it do so. At those levels, I've found the larger speakers to produce fuller sound than their smaller counterparts. Again, I'm not doing anything specific to build a proper enclosure, as usually it's all I can do to cram the electronics in the tender. The tender itself becomes an enclosure in its own right, and often really helps the sound. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It would help to know if you are doing steam or diesel, typically you want to get more bass from steam, the chuff sounds more realistic. With a small speaker, you won't get much bass. 

The diameter of the speaker is directly tied to the lowest frequencies it can reproduce, enclosure or no enclosure. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Greg 
After putting a trackside te in a "shorty" box car for the center cab I wanted to lighten the car with a smaller speaker. Also I'm converting a Bacbmann 10 wheeler with another te so weight is a problem there. When I put a new sound board in it will be a DALLEE . I don't need much volume my rr is small. I know that the speaker is best suited for smaller scales. I don't need proto sounds just a little noise on the rr. They say it's a bass reflex speaker didn't give any freq response. 

Richard


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What are your grades to where the difference in weight between the two speakers is going to make that much of a difference? A 3" speaker isn't terribly heavy. You don't need one with a humongous magnet. If you've got a B'mann 10-wheeler, if it has sound, it's got a 3" speaker in it already that's more than adequate and rather lightweight. Dallee sells a 3" speaker as well. It's got a slightly larger magnet, but it's still lighter than most battery packs. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just used one of these along with a 2" in series in a Aristo mallet conversion with very good results. They are 4 ohm though so take that into consideration.
http://www.speakeraddict.com/servle...OHM/Detail


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

I have just picked up a Railmaster 8 ohm, 2 watt speaker with matching enclosure for use where space is at a premium. Total cost at a local hobby shop was less than$12. 

Bert


----------

